# A Fall Look



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I saw this on Facebook this morning. Isn't this just too cute? I really like it. I might try making it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice shawl/jacket! Looks comfy.

Hard to believe fall is right around the corner.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I saw this on Sew News FB page. With the right type knit, it wouldn't be hard to make and would look great with any color pullover shirt.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing it when its finished. What color fabric will you use?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would love to have one of those.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Have you started your project yet? Am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Gretchen Ann said:


> Have you started your project yet? Am looking forward to seeing it.


I've been looking for a pattern that I could use. If not the exact pattern, at least one I could work with. I've also been checking out the fabric stores for a suitable fabric. What type fabric do you think would work well?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

How about this pattern: http://sewing.patternreview.com/Patterns/44553

I would think a heavy knit fabric?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is really cute! My daughter would love it. I wrote down the pattern # and will tell her.

I don't know, I'm not good picturing fabric unless I can see it for real. I kind of think something with a linen look would be nice. When you say heavy knit, I think of the heavy knit we had back in the 70's. You don't want that.

If you lived in northern Indiana, I'd go with you to Yoder Dept. store in Shipshewana. They have everything.

Go to JoAnn fabric and browse. Maybe something will jump out and say buy me!

Sorry I'm not much help. I just don't sew much clothing anymore.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the pattern link. I think that would work! Hancock's had Butterick for .99 this past Saturday, so I browsed their book. I'll check out Simplicity. Yes, I think a heavy knit would look great too. I didn't want to buy fabric until I saw if I could find a pattern or use a pattern I already had and make it work.
Gretchen I would love living nearby someone to fabric shop with and share my sewing interest.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

WildernesFamily, I noticed there's a seam down the back on the pattern in the link. I don't see why I couldn't make it without the seam. Do you? I'd probably have to buy more fabric. I would leave the tabs off too. I hope I can find the pattern on sale.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Country Lady, I don't see why not.. I don't really like that seam in the back. You may also want to make it longer than the pattern if you want it closer to the pic in your first post. I wonder if a wool knit of some sort would work. The cardigan in the OP looks like a wonderfully snuggly fabric.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

WildernesFamily said:


> Country Lady, I don't see why not.. I don't really like that seam in the back. You may also want to make it longer than the pattern if you want it closer to the pic in your first post. I wonder if a wool knit of some sort would work. The cardigan in the OP looks like a wonderfully snuggly fabric.


Yes, I would add to the length. I had wondered about wool too. Thanks for your help.


----------

